# Twin Peaks in Webster



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Anybody ever been. Just had lunch there. Beautiful scenery, and I do mean beautiful. Flat screen TV at every booth, waitress' outfits are nice, cabin atmosphere. Oh yeah, almost forgot about the food, food was good. A little pricey, but the atmosphere and scenery makes up for it.:biggrin: (no lunch menu)

http://www.twinpeaksrestaurant.com/

:cheers::cheers::brew::brew::brew::slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

we have one in Round Rock, scenery is good. Food is too.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

I need to get there ASAP


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

nwappleby said:


> I need to get there ASAP


Yes you do. I think they will put a big dent in Hooter's business


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Dang, I clicked on the link and it froze my comp up for a few mins, had to ctrl alt del to get rid of it?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Do they have good fried pickles? I love hooters fried pickles!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Cody C said:


> Do they have good fried pickles? I love hooters fried pickles!


They do a mixture of fried pickles and frie jalapeno.


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

Bone Daddy's is similar. Suprisingly good food and the waitresses were very "friendly".

www.[B]bonedaddys[/B].com


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

birdband01 said:


> Bone Daddy's is similar. Suprisingly good food and the waitresses were very "friendly".
> 
> www.*bonedaddys*.com


oh yeah, much better.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

been to 1 in dallas. much more entertaining than hooters.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

hmm, seems a 2cool after work get together might be in order


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

One of my friends works there.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Did someone say an East siders lunch there tomorrow?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I was there Monday. Place was packed, bar was packed, still had great service and food. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been meaning to check it out. I have a couple of friends that work there and they say it is a lot of fun...and I'm sure the scenery is quite worth the slightly high price for lunch.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

trodery said:


> Did someone say an East siders lunch there tomorrow?


don't you mean...south?

:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> don't you mean...south?
> 
> :rotfl:


How about "Southeast siders"? :slimer:


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Went today for lunch food was great
place was packed!!! Will be back a must see!!!!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

We went Saturday night and even my wife likes the place! She said, "the girls wear LESS than Hooter's but it's a really cool place" 

Seriously, it's a very cool set up even without the HOT scantily clad waitresses. Very Colorado lodge kinda feel. Food and service were good. And the wait staff is SMOKIN! Go check it out if you haven't yet.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

The Lewisville location is top notch


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

HillCountry Hunter said:


> we have one in Round Rock, scenery is good. Food is too.


Anything has to be better than Hooter's food, it is just plain sh$$$y.


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

Went Saturday night. Food and atmosphere was great.


----------



## Gas Monkey Fishing (May 20, 2010)

My dad just informed me that it is a Brinker Concept. I guess they transfered all the hotties from Chili's to Twin Peaks.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

A lot of the staff is from Hooters. That's why they have that plane flying over clear lake pimping beer specials. This place has only been open a week and they are already hurting them.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

So, why only one in the largest city in the state? Guess I'll have to go for lunch from work. Maybee they will put one in up here. Better than Hooters? Really? We have a really good Hooters up here.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

deke said:


> Anything has to be better than Hooter's food, it is just plain sh$$$y.


Hooters can be very hit or miss but overall the one on in Seabrook is decent. The snow crab of all things is usually pretty good and my better half always gets their Cobb salad.


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

The one in Webster is the first but they are going to open six more in the Houston area.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

I like Hooters!!!
At least the wings...thats why I go there!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have been to the bone daddys in grapevine.....nice joint!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

If Twin Peaks is anything like Bone Daddys then Im sure Ill like it...perhaps too much. Definitely sounds like the place to be for away Texans games.

Hooters off of NASA has been on the downside the last couple years. The 'talent' hasnt been anything worth mentioning.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Brinker's doesn't have a stake in it anymore.

Pretty good write up about these types of restaurants in the Chronicle Wednesday.

The concept is called a BREASTaurant.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

FAT TIRE said:


> A lot of the staff is from Hooters. That's why they have that plane flying over clear lake pimping beer specials. This place has only been open a week and they are already hurting them.


The girl I know that works there used to work at the seabrook hooters.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

man nobody has told me about this i have to find new friends lol


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

BigNate523 said:


> man nobody has told me about this i have to find new friends lol


LOL You can always count on your boys here at 2cool to keep you informed of such important events in life!


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

I heard about this joint, are mescans allowed?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

BigRoo said:


> I heard about this joint, are mescans allowed?


 all except gilbert:brew:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

dbarham said:


> all except gilbert:brew:


Too funny Barham!:rotfl::brew:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

BigRoo said:


> I heard about this joint, are mescans allowed?


No.

LOL


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I thought the urinals were pretty cool!


----------



## SteelerFan45 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Twin Peaks vs. Hooters*

I was at Hooters on Nassau Rd. in Clearbrook yesterday watching the Steelers. Wasn't reall happy with the experience, service was spotty and too many families with small kiddos running around. Will check out Twin Peaks this weekend.

Anyone there this past weekend. Do they carry most of the NFL games ?


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thomas thanks for the info! This is a "Must Do":cheers:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

SteelerFan45 said:


> I was at Hooters on *NASA Rd 1. in Seabrook* yesterday watching the Steelers. Wasn't reall happy with the experience, service was spotty and too many families with small kiddos running around. Will check out Twin Peaks this weekend.
> 
> Anyone there this past weekend. Do they carry most of the NFL games ?


Fixed. And yes they show nearly, if not all NFL games.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/twinpeakswebster?v=wall

For those that can pull up facebook.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> Wow
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/twinpeakswebster?v=wall
> 
> For those that can pull up facebook.


 That bikini contest looked pretty cool! That girl in the gold colored bikini has it "goin on" :cheers:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

birdband01 said:


> Bone Daddy's is similar. Suprisingly good food and the waitresses were very "friendly".
> 
> www.[B]bonedaddys[/B].com


Every bone daddy's i've been to the girls are run down and trashy...seems like twin peaks has a better class of women.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mike77015 said:


> Wow
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/twinpeakswebster?v=wall
> 
> For those that can pull up facebook.


excuse me, I'll be back in 5 minutes.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

http://houston.tiltedkilt.com/
This place ain't too shabby for you West-siders. :biggrin:

For the Southwest side, I like Hooters in Stafford. Awesome wings and breasts. :wink:

Thanks for the heads up on Twin Peaks.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I think we got a new "East Side Lunch" venue.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> http://houston.tiltedkilt.com/
> This place ain't too shabby for you West-siders. :biggrin:
> 
> For the Southwest side, I like Hooters in Stafford. Awesome wings and breasts. :wink:
> ...


Tilted Kilt is over rated.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

trodery said:


> That bikini contest looked pretty cool! That girl in the gold colored bikini has it "goin on" :cheers:


Which one?

http://www.facebook.com/twinpeakswe...p?pid=106810&id=107749412605019&ref=fbx_album
or
http://www.facebook.com/twinpeakswe...p?pid=106796&id=107749412605019&ref=fbx_album
or
http://www.facebook.com/twinpeakswe...p?pid=106794&id=107749412605019&ref=fbx_album


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> Tilted Kilt is over rated.


 Somewhat yes, but what do you know....you're a Cowgirls fan. :rotfl:


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

Mike77015 said:


> Which one?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/twinpeakswe...p?pid=106810&id=107749412605019&ref=fbx_album
> or
> ...


YES


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

gus110 said:


> YES


X2


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> Tilted Kilt is over rated.


X2


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

gus110 said:


> YES


beat me to it.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> beat me to it.


We need to get Pokey and Spout and head over there Friday...:brew:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ya'll eat lunch too damm early.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> ya'll eat lunch too damm early.


Nooooooooooooo problem staying late on this one.:biggrin:


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, anyone been yet? Is it any good?

I've heard its "alright"


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I am not familiar with this place. Why do they call it Twin Peaks?


----------



## flounder boy (Oct 26, 2006)

*omg*

i was in there last saturday before heading to the gatorfest to see ccr. i was impressed to say the least. in the words of the terminator "I'LL BE BACK".:cheers:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> I am not familiar with this place. Why do they call it Twin Peaks?


 Better stay away from there unless you are a cannibal.....they serve chicken wings.  :rotfl:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Read more here...
http://www.29-95.com/restaurants/story/man-cave-alert-twin-peaks-opens-webster


----------



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2005)

Another place that is worth checking out is the Tilted Kilt,

http://houston.tiltedkilt.com/index.html

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/group.php?gid=161158266092&v=wall


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Do ya think my wife would be pizzed if I took here to TP or TK for our anniversary?:biggrin:


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

the tilted kilt is here by my office...used to be pretty cool...
kinda lame now
overpriced beer, mediocre food, and the girls all look like they were recruited from a trailer park.

Noone will ever top Hooters in houston...they've got the monopoly on the hotties.
It'd be different if there was some real competition.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> Noone will ever top Hooters in houston...they've got the monopoly on the hotties.
> It'd be different if there was some real competition.


I think that's already changed in the Clear Lake area. Hooters has been flying a large banner around ever since Twin Peaks opened and the Hooters across the freeway has been pretty barren since then, too. Two and half weeks ago I went to try to eat and watch the Monday Night Football game, but the wait was an hour and a half. Hooters looked like it was a little less than half full when we drove by ten minutes later.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

RandyM said:


> Another place that is worth checking out is the Tilted Kilt,
> 
> http://houston.tiltedkilt.com/index.html
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/group.php?gid=161158266092&v=wall


Well, the Tilted Kilt might be over rated but if you go online on www.restaurant.com and look them up you will find a $50 gift card for $20. That will go a long way in making up for being overrated.

http://www.restaurant.com/microsite.asp?rid=333916&mcn=00029806


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I like very much


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

dang her too...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the lack of bolt on parts on her.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

you're a princess


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I appreciate your enthusiasm that and the teeny tiny bikini bottom


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I love her performance mods.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gonna have to check out the "food"


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

OK OK...Great succulent breasts. What else is good besides the chicken? :cheers:


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

i went to high school with some of those girls LOL


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Rib eye steak sliders are the Bomb...


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

Ha thats where i work!!


^JUST KIDDING! would neverrr work there. i cant deal with mean that well. if one were to slap my *** he'd be gettin' a fist to the face. I dont know how they do it.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> Ha thats where i work!!
> 
> ^JUST KIDDING! would neverrr work there. i cant deal with mean that well. if one were to slap my *** he'd be gettin' a fist to the face. I dont know how they do it.


 You're a little firecracker huh? :wink:


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I hope ya'll are kidding about liking the food at Hooters.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I had the Philly Cheesesteak Texas Style and it was GOOD.

Queso, Pico and jalapenos on top of steak. The fries at TP are **** good too.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Their 29 degree beer is mighty tasty!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

im convinced now. gonna stop next time i see one


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Ummmmmmmmm*

My daughter works there.... you guys better tip really well.....


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

toes


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

ya, i know some of those girls in the pics and its hard seeing them like that. They were not ones to do that in HS.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> ya, i know some of those girls in the pics and its hard seeing them like that. They were not ones to do that in HS.


what are they doing thats so horrible?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

birdband01 said:


> Bone Daddy's is similar. Suprisingly good food and the waitresses were very "friendly".
> 
> www.*bonedaddys*.com


My nephews loved Bonedaddy's


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

restroom at tilted kilt...couldn't stop laughing and almost went in my pants instead.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

big_zugie said:


> what are they doing thats so horrible?


Never said they were doing anything wrong did I?


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

BigRoo said:


> Their 29 degree beer is mighty tasty!


The gal on the right has something about her that makes me wonder...

She waited on me last weekend. Super friendly, and definitely a looker.:spineyes:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

porkchoplc said:


> The gal on the right has something about her that makes me wonder...
> 
> She waited on me last weekend. Super friendly, and definitely a looker.:spineyes:


makes you wonder? she wants your money,TIPS!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Well I made my first trip to Twin Peaks....And boy did i get to see what i wanted to when i first walked in the door. they were just looking at me, so I had to look back..... After a long day of slamming the flounder stopped and grabbed an ice cold budlight and a HUGE chicken fried steak. They also have some bada99 queso.

Did have 2 problems though. Could have been that we just got off the water and smelt like chit for all the fish hahah. didnt have the best service and AMB found a toothpick in his venison chili hotdog????***???


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Like literally in his hot dog? Or was it maybe there to hold it together? Weird.


----------

